# Possble Sebaceous Adenitis



## SandraDee (Oct 19, 2010)

My boy Scout has sufferd from ear infections and patchy skin (small hairless spots off and on, on his head and neck) for a long time, just recently our vet indicated that she thinks he might have sebaceous adenitis. I have done alot of reading on it and I think I agree with her. However because as of right now his patches are quite small she does not want to do a biopsy to get a definitive diagnosis. 

So we have discussed supplementing him with Omega 3's, Vitamin A and Evening Primrose Oil to see if that helps with his dry skin and the tiny patches where hair is missing. I am also supposed to massage coconut oil into his patchy areas. When I left she gave me my bill with the instructions for the supplementation on it, only she forgot to include the amount of EPO and Vit A I am supposed to give him. I have left a message with them but haven't heard back yet.

Anyone know what the dosage is supposed be per day?

Has anyone else's V dealt with this? How did things turn out?


----------



## Rbka (Apr 21, 2014)

Hi Sandra, I was worried about Nico forming small bald patches on his muzzle, under his eyes, and behind his ears about a month ago. I never went to the vet because but have a hunch he may have had SA. They are resolving now with more raw meat & fish in his diet, evening primrose oil, and cod liver oil. I find when I use almond oil or coconut oil on his spots he just rubs/licks and makes it worse so I don't do anything topical at the moment.
I think the dosing of the intervention depends on the dog and the severity of the spots. Here's an article that has a story and sample amounts if clo, epo, fish, etc. for a rather sever case. http://www.vizslahealth.net/sebacious-adenitis/ 

Good luck! I hope scout is fully furry again soon


----------



## SandraDee (Oct 19, 2010)

If his bald spots were anywhere he could lick I would he using something othet than coconut oil, but thank goodness his tongue isn't long enough to reach the top of his head ;D

Scout has also lost some of hair around his eyes. Our vet wasn't really away of SA because she had never really seen it, but two months ago she had another Vizsla come in who was suffering from it, so she did a lot of research. When I brought him in for another ear infection (he has had a lot over the last three years) she notifed a little bald spot on his head, that I had thought he had just scraped his head on a run in the woods, and then noted his eyes and started to put everything together...

I am really hoping that all this supplementation helps him and it doesn't get worse. 

He's such a happy dog


----------

